# Daten auf Audiokasette Spiechern möglich??



## obiplal (7. September 2010)

*Daten auf Audiokasette Spiechern möglich??*

Ist es möglich daten in ein Audiosignal umzuwandenl und dieses dann über die soundkarte und einen Kasettenrecorder auf eine Audiocasette zu Speichern und das Audiosignal spater über den Audioeingang auslesen und wieder in daten umzuwandeln?? Wenn ja wie?? 

P.S.:Ich möchte kein Geld investieren und sehe das nur als veruch ob das machbar ist....


----------



## iRaptor (7. September 2010)

*AW: Daten auf Audiokasette Spiechern möglich??*

Ein Modem konnte auch Daten per Ton übertragen.
Denke das das möglich ist.


----------



## eVAC (7. September 2010)

*AW: Daten auf Audiokasette Spiechern möglich??*

vllt mittels Codierung? wie Morsezeichen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. September 2010)

*AW: Daten auf Audiokasette Spiechern möglich??*

Klar sowas gab es schon mal und nannte sich Datasette. 

Was willst du damit, die Speicherkapazität war damals schon bescheiden?


----------



## Cinnayum (7. September 2010)

*AW: Daten auf Audiokasette Spiechern möglich??*

Ich fühle mich auch an den C64 erinnert  .

@1. Antwort: Man müsste aber noch das Modem an den Recorder "anschließen". Ich würd mal gerne wissen, wass passiert, wenn man den 2Dr-Ausgang des Modems direkt als "Audio-Eingang" verbindet  .

Da würd ich auf jeden Fall erstmal die Doku beider Geräte lesen, nicht dass du da zuviel Spannung / Strom draufgibst und dir irgendetwas beschädigst.

Sonst bliebe immernoch der Umweg über Aufzeichnung mit dem Mikrofon. (falls dein Modem einen Lautsprecher hat)
Falls du überhaupt ein Modem hast. ^^

Und zurückwandeln muss man es ja auch noch  . Herrje schräge Idee.


----------



## rabe08 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Daten auf Audiokasette Spiechern möglich??*

Im Prinzip ist das möglich. Es geht auch ohne Modem, Du würdest die Daten mit geringer Datenrate - 150 bit/s sollten drin sein - über den seriellen Port rausgeben. Jetzt kommt das großer ABER: ich weiß keinen Weg und kann mir auch keinen vorstellen so ein "Laufwerk" auf irgendeinem OS dieses Jahrtausendst zu mounten... Seit der guten alten 8bit Zeit hast sich zum Glück einiges getan.


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2010)

*AW: Daten auf Audiokasette Spiechern möglich??*

Ja, technisch geht das, zB im TV-Bereich hat man ja bis vor kurzem auch immer nichts anderes als besonders große Kasstten, eben die MAZ (MagnetAufZeichnung) verwendet, das ist an sich technisch auch nix anderes als ne große Audiokassette.

Das wäre aber für heutige Verhältnisse elend langsam und hätte auch wenig Speicherkapazität, vor allem da man nicht wie bei ner CD "pro Sekunde Aufnahmezeit" ein paar Tausend Infos = Nullen+Einsen verlässlich speichern kann. Auf der Cassette wären halt lauter Töne drauf, zB hoher Tone = Null, tiefer Ton = Eins, zwischen den Tönen immer kurz Stille. Aber diese Abschnitte dürften nicht in einem ZU kurzen Abstand sein, da Kassetten anfälliger für Störungen und Verschleiss sind - allein eine Laufwerksschwankung beim abspielen könnte da schon zu Fehlern führen, wenn die Datendichte zu hoch wäre.

Und wenn man das  über einen AUdioeingang aufnimmt, kommt noch dazu, dass sich je nach Qualität des Tonausgangs des Abspielgerätes und der Qualität des Audio-Ins auch noch Störungen einschleichen, und Störungen = fehlerhafte Bytes.


----------



## Zoon (7. September 2010)

*AW: Daten auf Audiokasette Spiechern möglich??*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Sonst bliebe immernoch der Umweg über Aufzeichnung mit dem Mikrofon. (falls dein Modem einen Lautsprecher hat)
> Falls du überhaupt ein Modem hast. ^^
> 
> Und zurückwandeln muss man es ja auch noch  . Herrje schräge Idee.




Müsste gehen - quasi ein Homebrew Akustikkoppler


----------



## NCphalon (7. September 2010)

*AW: Daten auf Audiokasette Spiechern möglich??*

Soweit ich weiß wurden in der DDR manchmal Programme für irgendwelche Robotron Rechner im Radio ausgestrahlt, die sich der gewiefte nerd mitschneiden und anschließend in seinen rechner laden konnte.


----------



## bingo88 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Daten auf Audiokasette Spiechern möglich??*

Es gäbe die Möglichkeiten der Modulation: entweder analog mittels Amplituden- oder Frequenzmodulation oder digital (z. B. bei Digitalfunk, also WLAN, Handy, ...). Hier mal ein Wikipedia-Artikel zur Frequenzumtastung. Das kam bei einigen Datasetten zum Einsatz.

Zugriff aus dem Explorer heraus würde aber ohne Spezialtreiber nicht klappen und aufgrund der Beschränkungen der Kasette auch eher aussischtslos (kein sequentieller Zugriff, jedenfalls nur manueller durch vor und zurückspulen).

Eine einzelne Anwendung, die Daten im Block schreibt und extrahiert wäre allerdings durchaus machbar und vom Grundprinzip her auch nicht sooo kompliziert. Das kniffligste ist nur, die Daten entsprechend in ein moduliertes Audiosignal umzuwandeln und wieder zurück. Der Rest ist Audiowiedergabe bzw. -aufnahme 

Aber es ist nicht wirklich Praxistauglich. Die Übertragungsrate ist bescheiden, ebenso die Kapazität. Bei der Kapazität kann man mittels Kompression evtl. was machen, muss aber 100% lossless sein (weshalb MP3s flach fallen).

Allerdings ist das doch ein interessantes Thema


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. September 2010)

*AW: Daten auf Audiokasette Spiechern möglich??*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß wurden in der DDR manchmal Programme für irgendwelche Robotron Rechner im Radio ausgestrahlt, die sich der gewiefte nerd mitschneiden und anschließend in seinen rechner laden konnte.



Hm fraglich ist nur, wer so einen Rechner in der DDR schon privat nutzen konnte, wenn ein Farbfernseher schon 6000 Mark gekostet hat.


----------

